# 3D Viewing problems



## katchin (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I have a Samsung 51" 3D tv, and a Samsung 3D Bluray player. The TV is connected to my PC via a router, and is currently using Servio software to send my mkv's and avi's to the TV. This works semi ok, but I get frequent hangs, not enough bandwidth I presume? Its similar to a video trying to play on a slow net connection, constantly pausing to load more.

So what is my best solution to this? Buy a Bluray burner for the PC? I already have a 16GB USB drive, and have tried putting files onto this to view, but it always stop the transfer to the stick halfway through.
Is the answer a media player rather than a USB drive, or am I using the USB drive incorrectly?

I would love to watch more things on my TV, so hope you have an answer for me, cheers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the TV or Blu-ray have a USB port, you could get an external HDD. Then simply copy the files onto the HDD using the PC, then connect the HDD to the TV/Blu-ray for playback.

It could also be that your files do not adhere to the specs supported by the TV. There are often limitations, all of which should be covered in the User Manual. Specs to watch, resolution, bit rate, audio type, audio bitrate.


----------



## ilmkidunya (Feb 1, 2012)

I also have the Samsung 3d tv I have BD player in my laptop and I play my 3D movies via HDMI cable or an external hard drive just copy you mkv file to you drive connect it to the 3D TV and play live


----------

